# logitech x530 three speaker dont work



## glk (Oct 20, 2008)

hi 
i just got the logitech x530 i plugged it in and change the setting to 5.1 speakers because i was using 2.1speakers before. i dont have any sound card just the onboard sound and the rear left and right and centre speakers dont work. i try playing avi, divx, rmvb files non work just the sub and the front left and right work. i chuck in a dvd with 5.1 surround sound but still dont seem to work. so how can i get the other 3 speakers work. is it i need a 5.1 sound card or is it just setting problems im using vista. also when i test the speakers all of them work its just when im playing videos or mp3 those 3 doesnt.


----------



## PC eye (Oct 20, 2008)

It may be the drivers for onboard sound were written mainly for XP! The Asus M2N-E AM2 board run here sees XP drivers on the support site requiring an MS update search for onboard sound(not used) as well as for chipset and other onboard controllers. Check the support sire for the board there to see if Vista audio drivers are available.


----------



## glk (Oct 21, 2008)

i just realise all speakers work with my dvd disc but it doesn't with my computer files like mp3, avi, divx or rmvb. does it mean those files aren't 5.1 support if i was to download how do i know which i can play with 5.1


----------



## PC eye (Oct 21, 2008)

The settings in the player or player itself may not support 5.1. You should still hear sound from all speakers even if a file played is monaural not even stereo if everything is working software wise as it should.


----------

